# 3Com 3c905B - TXMBA NIC and new Gentoo install

## Cyris

here is my dilema.  I just got Gentoo installed and booted for the first time.  Now I want to install X and Fluxbox, but I can't get my NIC to load so i can configure it.  I have a 3Com 3c905B - TXMBA NIC (PCI).  I have checked the net directory under /libs/modules/*/kernel/drivers/net/* and all I have in there is dummy.o.  How do I get my NIC to load up so I can get back on the internet.  When I booted from CD it was already there, I just had to configure it.  What module do I use?

----------

## NikTo

You need VORTEX (3C59X.o) module

Look to /usr/src/linux/.config

and search string: CONFIG_VORTEX...

replase =m or y (or make menuconfig) and recompile kernel:

cd /usr/src/linux

make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install

mount /dev/hd? -t auto /boot (if in your /etc/fstab exist "noauto")

copy /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/myKernel

edit /boot/grub/menu.lst

umount /boot

and reboot

----------

## Cyris

Thanks for the reply.  I just recompiled the kernel and I noticed that I had selected support for 3Com cards, but didn't select which cards, so I selected the 3c509 and 3c59x and my NIC works now.  Thanks.

----------

## fryfrog

i am having a similar problem, only i HAVE selected the driver in the kernel source (compiled in).  i am able to "ifconfig eth0 up" it (and assign ips) but it can't ping out.  it is 2.4.19-gentoo-r5.  using my earlier kernel it all works just fine (but i bomb during boot about 3/4 times on a "devfs" error).

----------

## wheatstraw

I have the same nic.  It is the 3c59x driver that does the trick, in case you wanted to remove the other one.  :Cool: 

----------

## lowkey

thanks for that. that helped quite a lot  :Very Happy: 

----------

